# Orlando: Blue Man or Cirque?



## sammy (Jul 29, 2010)

Headed for a weekend at Disney/Universal with my teenage daughter.  She's a dancer and would love to see a Cirque du Soleil show, but I'm wondering if Blue Man is a good choice for us as well.  

Thanks


----------



## Luanne (Jul 29, 2010)

I've never seen Blue Man Group, but I hear they are fabulous.  But I have seen all of the Cirque traveling shows, and both "Mystere" and "O" in Las Vegas.  I *love* Cirque.  If that's what your dd wants to see, go to one of those shows.  Dd and I still say "Mystere", which is one of the older shows, is our favorite.  The opening with the drummers, is incredible.

And, I just re-read your post and saw you're talking about Orlando.  I can't speak for that Cirque show, but having seen all of the others, I'd still recommend it.


----------



## bankr63 (Jul 29, 2010)

It may depend as much on ticket availability as anything else.  Weekend shows for both sell out quick, so get your tickets EARLY!

I would say that La Nouba (Cirque) was our least favorite of the 3 Cirque shows we've seen, but that is a bit jaded by the great shows the first two were.  Most of the audience reaction I heard on the way out was "Incredible, Awesome, Fantastic!", so what do I know?  It's all relative to expectations.  Most of Cirque is not dancing per se, it's gymnastics, but I'm sure a dancer would be enthralled.

Couldn't get tickets to Blue Man (too late again) last time we went down, so can't comment, but would really like to see it!

M Ross


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 29, 2010)

Does your daughter have a warped sense of humor?  I loved Blue Man Group, but I'm sure there are many people who wouldn't care for it.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 29, 2010)

We've been to seven Cirque shows.  They've each had their appeal, and have all been good, for different reasons.  La Nouba has some amazing parts, and we really enjoyed it.  If your DD can appreciate a combination of tumbling, intricate trampoline work, and split-second timing, she will LOVE La Nouba.  I'd see it again in a second.

Dave


----------



## DianneL (Jul 30, 2010)

*Cirque*

I have seen Blue Men and also Cirque (Mystere) in Las Vegas.  Both my husband I and much preferred Cirque.  However, both are good.


----------



## tombo (Jul 30, 2010)

I have been to numerous Cirques and loved them all. I will see more Cirques in the future. I went to the Blue Man Group in Orlando and we enjoyed it, but it got old before it was over for me and my wife. 

Blue Man Group is worth seeing once, but unlike the Cirques, once is more than enough. 

Book both or either show in advance or you will not get a good seat, if any.


----------



## eschjw (Jul 30, 2010)

*Another vote for La Nouba*

Saw the Blue Man group in Vegas and La Nouba in Orlando last year. I liked them both but La Nouba was great. I have seen all of the Cirque shows in Vegas except for the new Elvis show and La Nouba is right up there with the best of them.
My son, his wife and my 3 year old grandson all loved it. My son thanked me profusely for introducing him to Cirque. He would never have considered it on his own. I got discount tickets on travelzoo.


----------



## mecllap (Jul 31, 2010)

The shows are totally different, and a dancer is likely to prefer Cirque; a drummer Blue Man.  If you can only do one -- go with La Nouba (DGS age 10 totally loved it, but he'd probably also like BMG).  Have only seen BMG in Vegas -- enjoyed it a lot, but some of it was kind of a shoulder-shrugging, ehhh??? (and probably wouldn't spend that much money to see it again).


----------



## frenchieinme (Jul 31, 2010)

Cirque.   

frenchieinme


----------



## CassieD (Aug 2, 2010)

*Blue Man*

My kids (10 and 6) saw Blue Man Group in Orlando this past February and we loved it!!!  I cannot speak of Cirque because I've never seen them, but would like to see them someday.  I wouldn't mind seeing BMG again.


----------



## Scott_Ru (Aug 2, 2010)

CassieD said:


> My kids (10 and 6) saw Blue Man Group in Orlando this past February and we loved it!!!  I cannot speak of Cirque because I've never seen them, but would like to see them someday.  I wouldn't mind seeing BMG again.



The Cirque theatre in Orlando is also great... not a bad seat in the house.


----------



## CassieD (Aug 6, 2010)

Scott_Ru said:


> The Cirque theatre in Orlando is also great... not a bad seat in the house.



Thanks Scott.  I will be back in Orlando in a week and I may just take in the Cirque show since you said all the seats are good.  Would be nice to get some discounted seats.....do you know of any?


----------



## sammy (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks, everyone.   

I opted for Cirque since DD is a dancer.  I am considering, thou, getting a single BMG ticket for just me for later in the week  on a slow conference night.

I paid full price for the Cirque tickets.  What is the best place for discount BMG tickets?


----------



## CassieD (Aug 14, 2010)

sammy said:


> Thanks, everyone.
> 
> I opted for Cirque since DD is a dancer.  I am considering, thou, getting a single BMG ticket for just me for later in the week  on a slow conference night.
> 
> I paid full price for the Cirque tickets.  What is the best place for discount BMG tickets?



I didn't get discounted BMG tickets....I also paid full price for mine.  I sat the 2nd row behind the poncho section.  Any seat in the house is good though since the theatre is small.  Kids only pay $25, so that for me, was a deal!


----------



## eschjw (Aug 16, 2010)

*La Nouba Discounts*

Discounted La Nouba tickets are now available for Cirque Club Members. Membership is free and discounts are good for Tuesday - Saturday from now until 10/23. Tickets are catagory 2 and can be purchased up to 30 days in advance for $53.25 (reg $85). This is less than the cost for catagory 3 tickets. I got this deal last August and the seats were very good. Here is the web link -> http://www.cirquedusoleil.com/en/shows/lanouba/default.aspx

You must sign in first as a cirque member, click on the offer tab and then click on buy now under Cirque Members Special Offer.

Enjoy, Joe


----------



## CassieD (Aug 17, 2010)

eschjw said:


> Discounted La Nouba tickets are now available for Cirque Club Members. Membership is free and discounts are good for Tuesday - Saturday from now until 10/23. Tickets are catagory 2 and can be purchased up to 30 days in advance for $53.25 (reg $85). This is less than the cost for catagory 3 tickets. I got this deal last August and the seats were very good. Here is the web link -> http://www.cirquedusoleil.com/en/shows/lanouba/default.aspx
> 
> You must sign in first as a cirque member, click on the offer tab and then click on buy now under Cirque Members Special Offer.
> 
> Enjoy, Joe



Thanks Joe!
That is a great deal.  Unfortunatley I'll be leaving Orlando in a few days so I'm not sure I'll be able to make it, as I already have my next few days planned out.  I'm going to sign up to become a member anyway.  Hopefully they will still have that offer available in the future.  If I can swing it now, though....I will go.


----------

